
Free vector icons - Ashuu
http://ikons.piotrkwiatkowski.co.uk/
======
ogreyonder
Wow! I was just looking for something like this. Thanks for sharing.

I especially like the permissive license -- commercial or non-commercial use
with modifications allowed and no attribution requirements. Basically, you
just can't sell the icons as your own work.

That means I can actually have nice icons in this project I'm doing for work.
Good stuff.

~~~
nilliams
Also see FlatIcon [1] which has 1000s of icons. I've been especially impressed
by their download flow. Only negative is the pagination, which is a bit pants.

[1] [http://www.flaticon.com](http://www.flaticon.com)

~~~
dlhavema
what is the "we are working to get these available for you" link under most of
the packs?

~~~
nilliams
Hmm I hadn't noticed that, you still seem to be able to download the icons
individually/bundled though by clicking on the download link on each icon.

------
thatthatis
It's worth noting that these come with a free commercial license, not a FOSS
license.

That said, for what I'd use them for free commercial is far preferable to GPL.

~~~
pessimism
As someone with open projects on GitHub that may or may not be a future source
of income (lol), specific and succinct language on the licensing is probably
your best way to ensure adoption of your product.

I just cannot be bothered to risk using an icon font in a GitHub repo only to
have to bleach every trace of it, because I misunderstood the license or the
author’s intent.

To help remember just how the hell the most popular “free” font icons are
licensed, I created a gist:
[https://gist.github.com/4443939](https://gist.github.com/4443939). There is
no way that overview looks simple to anyone.

 _This_ is what I as a developer think about as _the very first thing_ , when
I see a collection of free-asterisk icons.

The cognitive load of parsing the legalese, especially from the standpoint of
someone with zero jurisprudence is a huge toll and reason for my personal
bounce rate on similar products.

Consider what the point of your free icons are (portfolio vs. seeing your
icons everywhere), and how you wish to stand out (quality vs. licensing).

They say cache invalidation and naming things are the hardest thing in
programming, but licensing is definitely up there; at the very least, it is
something most people in the field do not—but should—understand.

+++

tl;dr: If you launch a set of free(*) icons, crystal-clear licensing should be
at the top of your checklist.

~~~
jenius
I wonder why most free icon sets are licensed with attribution but most free
software is not...

~~~
lloeki
> _licensed with attribution but most free software is not_

Let's see:

3BSD: _Redistributions in [source /binary] form must [retain/reproduce] the
above copyright notice [...]_

MIT: _The above copyright notice [...] shall be included in all copies [...]_

ASL: _You must retain [...] all copyright, patent, trademark, and attribution
notices_

MPL: _You may not remove or alter the substance of any license notices
(including copyright notices, patent notices, disclaimers of warranty, or
limitations of liability)_

The above sounds like attribution to me.

And here's for the elephant in the room:

GPLv3: Not required by default (merely requires _an appropriate copyright
notice_ to make the license actually enforceable), but (7.) Additional Terms
may supplement the basic terms (especially for but not limited to additional
material such as art). GPL is deemed compatible with BSD so there's no problem
in adding such a clause, even if it is free form. Even if not required, I
guess it is customary to do so anyway.

------
Breefield
Every single SVG icon in the .zip contains every icon in the whole set... Show
4 different icons on your site? Load the whole set 4 times...

~~~
annnnd
Good catch! I wonder why?

Any idea how to get around this?

~~~
Breefield
Take the icons from the zip and export your own SVGs.

------
ChrisArchitect
inspired by Batch or what?
[http://adamwhitcroft.com/batch/](http://adamwhitcroft.com/batch/)

~~~
chmike
The style is different. The glyphs are similar like chars in fonts. This
shoudn't be a problem. Or is a circle with a plus sign in it copyright
property of Batch ?

~~~
pan69
"inspired" not "copied".

------
legulere
The JPEG artifacts here really hurt. A png would also have been smaller
probably.

------
runn1ng
I am not sure about the icons in the last two rows. I would bet they are
certainly trademarks of other companies.

~~~
akrakesh
Of course. Most icons packs include trademarks and servicemarks of companies
without worrying about the legal implications. I'm a little paranoid of legal
quagmires and that's why I didn't include any of them in my Clear icon pack
[http://appzgear.com/products/clear-
icons.htm](http://appzgear.com/products/clear-icons.htm) The understanding is
that anybody who wants to use the trademarks can do so by downloading them
directly from the companies' websites.

------
Chromozon
Are the company specific icons on the bottom (Facebook, Twitter, Skype,
Google+, etc.) not copyrighted?

~~~
kbutler
Trademark law is applicable here.

In general, you can use a trademark to refer to the trademark owner's good or
service. That is, you can use the Android robot to refer to Android.

~~~
babuskov
Google explicitly allows use of Android robot, but disallows use of ANDROID
logo (one with letters):

[http://developer.android.com/distribute/googleplay/promote/b...](http://developer.android.com/distribute/googleplay/promote/brand.html)

------
justncase80
This is great, I hope he makes more. I'd especially like to see the +,-,x
overlays as separate icons. Though that's easy enough to do on your own if you
needed to. Still, I love this.

------
davexunit
Windows icon, Apple icon, no GNU or Linux icon.

Also, the license doesn't seem to be a free culture license. Lame.

~~~
RexRollman
Linux/GNU doesn't really have a foothold in the world of design, so that it
not surprising.

~~~
jbeja
A cute penguin silhouette?

------
Spone
a webfont format would be perfect :)

~~~
yiransheng
[Icomoon]([http://icomoon.io/](http://icomoon.io/)) could easily convert svg
into web font icons.

------
jpamorgan
awesome!

